# Lol. Blackberry with gingerbread!



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Saw it on an att commercial. Its has the froyo keyboard

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

lol


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

omg! I love screw ups like this!


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

only 2 words can accurately describe this, epic fail


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Best blackberry ever


----------



## benmarvin (Jul 26, 2011)

The disclaimer should say "Screen images totally fabricated and incorrect"


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol!

Sent from my GT-P1000 using RootzWiki


----------

